# Frankfurt or Munich!



## dbmurphy

Hi,

I'm Irish and considering a move to Germany with my wife in mid-late 2013.

We were considering either Frankfurt (for the advantages of it being a transportation hub, at least for flights) or Munich (for the cosmopolitan/social aspects).

We would really appreciate if somebody could give an honest, no holds barred assessment on what our chances of work, and starting a family, are based on our criteria:

Me, 30 years old, background in Corporate Banking, no German speaking skills.

Wife, 29 years old, English teacher, fluent Russian speaker and basic German speaking skills.

Our biggest questions are, could my wife find work in a language school and secondly, what entitlements could she possibly have for maternity leave (say by mid 2014 assuming we arrive mid 2013).

Looking forward to your advice!


----------



## dbmurphy

BUMP.

Maybe somebody can impart their wisdom here....please?


----------



## James3214

Looking at both of your skills, I would say you are better off in Frankfurt than Berlin. You can survive in Corporate Banking without any German and English teaching jobs can also be found in language schools, albeit not so well paid.

Not sure about the maternity leave, but your wife is probably unlikely to get a salaried job to start with so I don't think you can count on any benefits apart from the statutory ones.


----------



## die7

I would choose Cologne, definitely. Many Irish people there and mentality that is open-hearted!
We lived there for more than 25 years, my hubby is Cypriot and it's still ''our home'' and will always be!!


----------



## vronchen

i would vote for frankfurt as it is the financial center, and it might be easier for you to find a job there.


----------



## Boeb

Strange... it seems no one here has ever lived in either city.

Definitely Munich. Quality of life is many times higher there compared to Frankfurt. Also, while Frankfurt has a big name as financial hub, Munich isn't bad either, given it's twice as big... Munich has the added benefit of having a couple of international/European schools (where languages must be taught by native speakers). 

So in the end, I'd even say you two would have slightly better job opportunities in Munich, but it's way more pleasant to live in Munich - more pleasant than any German city. Nice weather, hour drive away from mountains and ski slopes (in winter, waking up early and going skiing for a day is a common thing to do), best beer in the world (try an Augustiner), beautiful, clean town. Go for it


----------



## James3214

I do actually live in Frankfurt. I agree with your views that the quality of life is a lot better in Munich (or at least after a few visits to Munich I can see the attraction of the city) but job wise I think you are a lot better off in Frankfurt, especially for English speaking jobs. I am sure there are more than a couple of international/European schools in Frankfurt as well. 
I guess my advice would be try and get a job in Munich if you can, but starting off might be easier job wise in Frankfurt.


----------



## die7

''_but it's way more pleasant to live in Munich - more pleasant than any German city''._

very nice, but also very expensive. 
Try Cologne, totally different but you'll feel ''at home'' soon and much more affordable!


----------



## dbmurphy

Thanks for the advice guys.

I've recently befriended a guy from Munich here in Australia and he has promoted the quality of life in Munich quite well. We'll continue our research but the key thing is my wife getting work and getting as many teaching hours under her belt before she takes some time off to start our family (God permitting).


----------



## ehcor

I've lived in and around Frankfurt for over 30 years and I really like it. Munich is a great city, but a bit on the conservative side for me. Great for a holiday, but I'm not sure I'd like to live there.

The one thing I've noticed recently is the amount of Russian being spoken. If your wife can teach Russian, I'm sure she'll find something here.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## dmblbit

I have been living in Heidelberg for 15 years - Frankfurt wil be a better bet than Munich. If I had to relocate in Germany, my choice would be Hamburg - very cosmopolitian - much more so that manny other German cities, near the sea and lots of nice beches on north sea.


----------

